# Metal swinging targets



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all, i aquired 1/2 inch thick metal plate that i would like to make swinging target with. my question is even though they swing should i angle them down a bit? Will be shooting at them with a 9mm and .22 Thanks


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

if they are swinging the impact of the bullet will deflect it down as long as they are supported from the top


----------

